# Daydream Yacht Info



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

G'day mates

Gotta a quickie question...
Has anyone heard of a yacht design called "DAYDREAM"?
I think it is a Peter Fletcher design, is a 28footer with a bowsprit.
Generally made from ply.

Any help with a web site etc for info on it would be appreciated.
There are a few in Australia. I do not know of them in other countries.
Hope you "experts" can put a little light on it for me.
Thanks mates.


----------



## berniebourke (Sep 2, 2008)

i have a daydream yatch in new zealand.it is 28' gop bowsprint i believe it came over from australia.what woulld you like to know?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Chances are likely they know all they need to given the original post is almost two years old.  Please check dates before replying.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*daydream 28*



sailorjim99 said:


> G'day mates
> 
> Gotta a quickie question...
> Has anyone heard of a yacht design called "DAYDREAM"?
> ...


I also have a daydream 28 in Australia and am looking for any information that I can get on this yacht> It is a canoe stern sloop of plywood construction and is presently under restoration. Thanks for any info


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You might have some luck on this site: Boat Design Net - the Boat Design and Boat Building Site


----------



## DaydreamingCat (Feb 3, 2010)

*Daydream*

Hi there, I have just come across this thread while doing something completely different (gotta love the internet)....anyway, my Dad was Peter Fletcher and yes he hand built the first Daydream back in the 50's in his Mum's garden in Bondi (over looking Tamarama). House was in Fletcher Avenue back then but is now called Illawong Avenue, I think, from memory. I have old photos of the original Daydream if that is of any help  and I know that my Dad started the original Sydney to Auckland yacht race in that Daydream that was in '56 or '57 (I think...I wasn't born yet) which may have turned into a "to Suva" race. My Dad's younger brother is still around and helped to build it and sailed on it a bit too. So I could ask him for info for you if that's any help. I live in the UK now but grew up sailing with Dad on Pittwater and to Lord Howe Island and up and down the east coast. If there are any old yachties left on LHI they'd be able to tell you all you wanted to know about Daydream.Oh and the dinghy he towed behind 'Daydream' was called 'forty winks'. He loved those boats!! If anyone knows where the original Daydream is now I'd be very interested.
Let me know if you want some photos or more info.(and Sorry! I know it is a year since you asked 
Cheers-
Catriona Fletcher


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes I know this is an out of date thread but Daydreams are lovely things. My first keel boat was a Bluebird, a 22' transom stern sloop visually not dissimilar to the DD other than being smaller and not double ended. I seriously thought about trading up to a DD way back then.

This one is a bit (cough) rough.

Daydream 28

(now if you'll pardon an old fart's melancholy reminiscence.....my first great love was a Catriona. I still go all dopey when I see the name. Ah me. Such it is. )


----------



## DaydreamingCat (Feb 3, 2010)

*Daydream*

well I do believe I was named after a beautiful yacht,
that, or a Robert Louis Stevenson novel - depends which parent you asked!

Seriously if you ever come across the original Daydream _please_ let me know. If I wasn't on the other side of the planet I'd buy the rough one and do her up.....I wonder how much it'd cost to get her here?? I'll crank up my scanner and rummage in the loft over the weekend and post some photos of the original DD. Whereabouts in Sydney are you?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Given the apt title I wont start a new thread*

I recently started restoring a 28 ft daydream built 1960. Its was fitted with a barometer which I'm told was bestowed to it by its shipwright engraved "Presented to "Windsong" Herb Tonkin 1960". I beleive he was a West Australian boat builder. Would anyone know of this boats history or be able to steer me in the right direction


----------



## Foxsj (Apr 29, 2010)

_Let me know if you want some photos or more info_

Hi there - I have just bought the rough one linked above and have plans to renovate it and make it good again. She's in need of some decent TLC so am planning to put her in a workshop for 6 months to fix the rotten bits and repaint. The survey I had done said that although there's work required, because it was professionally built very well in the first place it's still a sound boat. Cant wait to get her looking like new.

I'd be very intersted in photos and info on the daydreams - I have found a chap who recalls them being raced on Pittwater in the 60s as 'almost' a one design class! Would be great to find a photo of them all racing...


----------



## hjvandermoaler (Nov 23, 2010)

hi ,i have just joined and i have many fond memories of Peter Fletcher as a friend and as a boss.as for tyhe daydream this delightful little yacht was designed by Ken Watts last known living on the NSW central coast.
a fibreglass version was being build ,with a raised topside ,nothing like the various timber /plywood ones around.
cheers


----------



## edmondschris (May 15, 2011)

Hi I have just come across the Daydream design and am interested in any plans or sketches etc that are available. There something infinitely charming about the boat I have seen here in North Haven, which is for sale, but I am only in Australia for a short while and don't think I can get the real boat in as hand luggage. I would be nterested in exploring the possibility of a UK build but would like to know more about the design before going further.

Many thanks

Chris.


----------



## r.austin (Jul 25, 2011)

G'day Chris, If you're still on this forum 

I sail a Daydream out of Melbourne, and have plans. 

What do you want to know?

No you can't have my plans 

You could try all the old shipyards in Melbourne and see if anyone still has plans. Mine was built somewhere in Sandringham in the 60s.

If you're worried about carry-on luggage, the obvious solution is to sail it home 

-rowan


----------



## mauricep (Nov 5, 2011)

berniebourke said:


> i have a daydream yatch in new zealand.it is 28' gop bowsprint i believe it came over from australia.what woulld you like to know?


Hi. I have just bought a daydream in NZ and in the process of renovating. I am looking for anyone that has a daydream boat in Auckland or Whangarei that I could come and have a look at for ideas.


----------



## beermonster (Feb 18, 2012)

I am doing up a Daydream built Jan 26 1962, named Carinya, I am re sheathing her and giving her a real birthday, she is in queensland, Gold coast.


----------



## john Van Wirdum (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi Mates re Daydream Yacts I am lucky enough to own the original Daydream built in 1955 I have all the plans specis etc. and welcome any one interested in this lovely boat .. it really is a dream to sail and I can provide Pics and info .. Regards John Van Wirdum Australia 0400232880


----------



## daydream28 (Dec 18, 2012)

hi i know this is an old thread but people are wondering about a fiberglass daydream well she does exist and i am the proud new owner for the past six months she is beeing refitted and has a hull of 10mm fiberglass i will be happy to answer any questions and show anyone around her


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

I too Have just bought a daydream 28 sight unseen. I would love some information on the design. My one needs some TLC and I know nothing about it.
The photos I looked at of it tell me it is a nice looking design and will be beautiful when cleaned up.


----------



## David McFall (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Daydream*



DaydreamingCat said:


> Hi there, I have just come across this thread while doing something completely different (gotta love the internet)....anyway, my Dad was Peter Fletcher and yes he hand built the first Daydream back in the 50's in his Mum's garden in Bondi (over looking Tamarama). House was in Fletcher Avenue back then but is now called Illawong Avenue, I think, from memory. I have old photos of the original Daydream if that is of any help  and I know that my Dad started the original Sydney to Auckland yacht race in that Daydream that was in '56 or '57 (I think...I wasn't born yet) which may have turned into a "to Suva" race. My Dad's younger brother is still around and helped to build it and sailed on it a bit too. So I could ask him for info for you if that's any help. I live in the UK now but grew up sailing with Dad on Pittwater and to Lord Howe Island and up and down the east coast. If there are any old yachties left on LHI they'd be able to tell you all you wanted to know about Daydream.Oh and the dinghy he towed behind 'Daydream' was called 'forty winks'. He loved those boats!! If anyone knows where the original Daydream is now I'd be very interested.
> Let me know if you want some photos or more info.(and Sorry! I know it is a year since you asked
> Cheers-
> Catriona Fletcher


Hello Catriona,
Yes, the original Daydream is in Lake Macquarie on the central coast north of Sydney. As a matter of fact, I placed a deposit on her yesterday to purchase and start a program of restoration and conservation. What a coincidence!
I would value highly any original photos that you may be able to send me,or copies thereof.
She has a great history and deserves a new life,I feel. I am sure you would agree!
I am a 'Pom' from Cornwall and later Isle Of Wight and would love to have a chat with you.

Best regards,

David McFall
The Maritime Model Museum.
Sydney


----------



## scratchee (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe this thread has the lowest message density of any topic in these forums.


----------



## abseil10 (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi
I have been unable to talk to you guys direct, ( not enough posts from me)
I would love some photo's of a daydream, including interior. Mine has a huge Volvo penta sitting in the galley.
I am tempted to rip it out and use an outboard. It would be nice to have photo's of the rig. What would the displacement likely be?
Mine needs, the engine fixed, re sheathing in places, painting and some rot cut out. I really like this boat and hope to have her on the water for summer.
If someone could post an album of photo's that will help! Oh! all the seacocks are seized too. The main hatch is missing and the companionway boards are not useable. I am starting on the 'keep water out' part of the fix up and will just keep plodding on.
If one of you could flood me with information, photos and impressions I would smile for weeks.


----------



## darius4522 (Feb 27, 2019)

*Re: Daydream*

The Daydream your father built is, I believe, up, for sale. I found it on the app Boatsales but it is also on gumtree.com.au


----------



## Zahabiya01 (Jan 21, 2019)

1960's Daydream 28; a 28 feet yacht was built by Ron Swanson and personally restored by her current owner, Jamboree. This has got to be one of the finest examples of this popular design we have seen in a long time. It has got a diesel engine and was developed in Australia.


----------



## The Angus (Jun 21, 2019)

My dad used to own Jamboree too. He owned Daydream but died last year. I now own Daydream and have been contacted by the Daughter of the Builder Catroina as per posts above!


----------



## RobynG (Jul 12, 2019)

*Re: Daydream Yacht Info - Jamberoo*

Hi All,

I am so pleased that there are others out there who are also interested in Daydream 28's. I have also seen the add for the Daydream that Peter Fletcher built on boatsales (can't post the link). She still has the original MHYC plaque from the trip to Auckland and Suva. I ended up buying Jamberoo and I have just had her surveyed. She is in very good condition, having been been substantially renovated by Stuart Fox in 2011 and well maintained by Tom Middleton. Thank goodness Stuart did this because it has saved her and I am very happy to have found her and I plan to keep her in good condition. I was given a CD of a couple of photos of her construction and launch when I purchased her however I am keen to know more about her. I understand that Ron Swanson built her for Neville Watkins and that Neville sailed her from MHYC and owned her for some 35 years before selling her. Her original sail number was MH79 however she was since issued with another sail number to Captain David McFall who also enjoyed racing her on Pittwater between 1995 until 2006. I also remember Peter Fletcher from my youth (I was about 8 years old) sailing with my father Alan Grosvenor aboard our Diamond Morea Louise. Peter used to come out with us and give Dad advice on how to tune our rig and sails. He was a very fine yachtsman and I will always remember him standing on the back deck of Morea Louise in his long black wet weather coat looking as though the pouring rain did not bother him (and of course it didn't). If you do read this Catriona, I would love to hear from you and know if you are still sailing these days and I hope you have the chance to check out the add above?


----------



## Andy 1971 (Aug 29, 2019)

Foxsj said:


> _Let me know if you want some photos or more info_
> 
> Hi there - I have just bought the rough one linked above and have plans to renovate it and make it good again. She's in need of some decent TLC so am planning to put her in a workshop for 6 months to fix the rotten bits and repaint. The survey I had done said that although there's work required, because it was professionally built very well in the first place it's still a sound boat. Cant wait to get her looking like new.
> 
> I'd be very intersted in photos and info on the daydreams - I have found a chap who recalls them being raced on Pittwater in the 60s as 'almost' a one design class! Would be great to find a photo of them all racing...


I have a 28 ft daydream 1967 looking for a rebuild and new owner, its free well ($10.00) to a good home and is in Williams Town Vic 3016.

Please contact me if your seriously interested on 061451249117


----------



## Andy 1971 (Aug 29, 2019)

*Re: Daydream*

Hi David

I have a 28Ft 1960's Daydream that needs serious TLC, it just needs a new loving home.
Its in Williams Town Vic 3016 if you know anyone looking to restore her, she is still on the water on a swinging mooring point

Its free just looking for a new loving home to be enjoyed again.

Kind regards Andrew 0451 249117


----------



## 1970Daydream28 (Feb 17, 2021)

sailorjim99 said:


> G'day mates
> 
> Gotta a quickie question...
> Has anyone heard of a yacht design called "DAYDREAM"?
> ...


Hi my name is Janine. I have purchased a 1970 Daydream 28 do u have any info on it at all


----------



## The Angus (Jun 21, 2019)

1970Daydream28 said:


> Hi my name is Janine. I have purchased a 1970 Daydream 28 do u have any info on it at all


Hi Janine, i do have a fair bit of info still but i sold "Daydream" last year. MY father (Capt David McFall) died in May 2018 and i couldnt keep up her maintenance. Feel free to call 0422 22 23 24


----------



## brody.23 (7 mo ago)

DaydreamingCat said:


> *Daydream* Hi there, I have just come across this thread while doing something completely different (gotta love the internet)....anyway, my Dad was Peter Fletcher and yes he hand built the first Daydream back in the 50's in his Mum's garden in Bondi (over looking Tamarama). House was in Fletcher Avenue back then but is now called Illawong Avenue, I think, from memory. I have old photos of the original Daydream if that is of any help  and I know that my Dad started the original Sydney to Auckland yacht race in that Daydream that was in '56 or '57 (I think...I wasn't born yet) which may have turned into a "to Suva" race. My Dad's younger brother is still around and helped to build it and sailed on it a bit too. So I could ask him for info for you if that's any help. I live in the UK now but grew up sailing with Dad on Pittwater and to Lord Howe Island and up and down the east coast. If there are any old yachties left on LHI they'd be able to tell you all you wanted to know about Daydream.Oh and the dinghy he towed behind 'Daydream' was called 'forty winks'. He loved those boats!! If anyone knows where the original Daydream is now I'd be very interested. Let me know if you want some photos or more info.(and Sorry! I know it is a year since you asked  Cheers- Catriona Fletcher


 Ik this is about 12yrs old now but I now currently own a fibreglass 1974 daydream called edge of reality I’m 18yrs old and have been restoring her for about 5 months now if anyone reads this I’d love to have any sort of information on my daydream as she doesn’t have a full keel, she has a large fin keel with a spade rudder if anyone wants some photos I’d love to share them. I’d love to know her weight and all the calculations of her bc there’s so little about them. If anyone has owned her along the line and if she has sailed many places. I’m planning to take her to New Caledonia in the following months!!


----------



## brody.23 (7 mo ago)

hjvandermoaler said:


> hi ,i have just joined and i have many fond memories of Peter Fletcher as a friend and as a boss.as for tyhe daydream this delightful little yacht was designed by Ken Watts last known living on the NSW central coast.
> a fibreglass version was being build ,with a raised topside ,nothing like the various timber /plywood ones around.
> cheers


I own the beautiful fibreglass daydream you speak of I’m only 18 and would love any info you have!!


----------



## brody.23 (7 mo ago)

beermonster said:


> I am doing up a Daydream built Jan 26 1962, named Carinya, I am re sheathing her and giving her a real birthday, she is in queensland, Gold coast.


I have a daydream in Gold Coast do you still own yours ?


----------

